# Avia app on fire hd



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I really like this app for both music and videos however I have a couple of questions about it.  It seems to be more responsible than the standard music player.  I do have some questions problems with it though.
  
When I delete a song the song gets deleted but the picture of the album remains so it looks like I still have the song.  How do I force avia to remove those pictures of albums?  This really bugs me.

Also is there anyway to do a multiple delete of songs?  

Also is there a way to delete an entire album without having to delete each individual song.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't used it for anything beyond playing movies on an SD card (on a Nabi2 for my kids). 

Hopefully someone can help - you might check the "other tablet" forum way down the list to see if anyone has suggestions there for it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheila,

just started playing with it...

have you checked the FAQs on the website? (I haven't looked there yet, just saw the link.)
http://www.aviatheapp.com/aviaFAQ.html

Also, there is an email address for specific inquiries: [email protected]

If I get time to play with it, I'll come back and post my findings if someone else hasn't pitched in first.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry Betsy but I couldn't get that link to work for me for the FAQ but I found through a google search .  

I really do like the app but I thought maybe I was missing something when it came to deleting and refreshing.  I've tried sync but that doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, my fault, I hate using the onscreen keyboards.  Left out the dot in dot com.

I was able to delete albums and album covers.  I think there are a couple of issues; I think the app is slow to update.  I did a sync and also went back to the opening page of the app that has the three types--music, video, photos and then back in.  

After deleting the app, the syncing icon would revolve for quite a while without anything happening.  I never did wait it out, but eventually went back to the open page (tap on the icon in the upper left hand corner).

Betsy


----------

